# AMANDA AND DASHER DO IT!!!!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I just got a phone call from Amanda. Dasher won Winners Dog and Best Of Winners today in South Carolina!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Amanda is so excited so I didn't get a lot details, I will let her fill us all in when she can. I am THRILLED for her. She shows Dasher like a pro and they look so great together in the ring!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is wonderful news!
:first::clap2:CONGRATS AMANDA AND DASHER!:clap2::first:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats to Amanda and Dasher!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yahoooooooo!!! way to go team!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Amanda & her cutie The Dash Man.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!*:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo Amanda & Dasher, I just had a flash of your face in the ring with Dasher at the National and got all teary eyed again... I know what a sap. Congratulation!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo - Amanda, cant wait to hear all about your day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Amanda and Dasher (and Kathy)! Great news.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher from your old playgroup in So. California!!!

Danak


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!! Pictures?? Details please!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

cool! congrats


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher! eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Amanda!!! Way to go!!! I bet you are on cloud nine right now. Wish we could have all been there to see it!!! Give Dasher lots of hugs and kisses from us here!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!:whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee!!
Was there ever any doubt???!!!
We are so thrilled for you and Dasher. Give him kisses from me and ear lickies from Lulu and Vinny!!
Carole
xxoox
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA AND DASH!!! WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

CONGRADS TO AMANDA AND DASHER. WAY TO GO.......
ELAYNE AND RACQUET

WE MISS YOU......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We are home now  Dash was the man today and showed wonderfully. Dasher can be quite a handful. He thinks he needs to convince me the ring is for RLH's and playing with puppies and he can be a show off! Today he showed wonderfully and I made some new havanese friends. The Central Carolina Havanese Club was very welcoming, the members took tons of pictures of Dasher which I will share. Can you believe I forgot my camera... doh! Dasher went Winners Dog and Best of Winners today for his first major! The other end of the lead is the one who had no control when we won today!!!

The cutest part of this weekend. I had Dasher up on the grooming table today and he was going nuts. Circling and being naughty. I thought there had to be a bitch in season nearby. But he kept doing it and I put him down. He saw the yorkies who were behind us in ring time and wanted to play with them so bad. He remembered his fur niece Roxie and was nuts to play with all the little Roxies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda how about a picture with Dasher and his ribbons while we wait for the other pictures?:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- the problem is I let him celebrate at the show and get dirty playing with Neezers and other toy dogs! Then he came home and swarmed by the girls and played bitey face with Belle. You would never believe he is a show dog right now or most days of the week! Here is a recent picture of Dasherman to share and I promise, I will share the show photos!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Amanda And Dasher. Well Done on your major win!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW he is just sooooo handsome, he has changed and grown up so much just in the last month since I seen him.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a good picture of him Amanda. He reminds me so much of his daddy!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher! He looks so handsome!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Woooo Hooooo!
Amanda, that is awesome news! Congrats on Dashers major! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! Go Team Neezer! Congrats to Amanda, Kathy, and the little Dasher man.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher, and his breeder Kathy:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! What a fabulous win! Congrats to Amanda and Dasher!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher. :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: *Yaaaaaaaahoooooooo Major Dash and Amanda!* :whoo: I got teary eyed when I read about your fabulous day. How very exciting that I'm going to meet this famous couple here in a little bit!!! :cheer2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATS. That's wonderful and I'm sure you are on cloud 9...and very proud of your man!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mucho congratulations Amanada! I got to hear your news while I was driving this afternoon and was so excited that I clapped while I was on my hands free call... because I was driving and realized that clapping was probably not smart. Ha ha!

Woooo hoooo!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

A Huge Congras to Amanda & and The Totally Handsome Dasher.

WAY TO GO.

Hugs from all of us
Pat 
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Franie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The title of this post is something only a dog person would understand ound:
Amanda, HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL BOY :cheer2:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Congratulations Amanda! :whoo: :clap2:*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> The title of this post is something only a dog person would understand ound:
> Amanda, HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL BOY :cheer2:


LOLOLOL, ummmm, where is your mind tonight Jan?? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> LOLOLOL, ummmm, where is your mind tonight Jan?? LOLOLOLOL


My mind has been out in space somewhere for a few days....I may say anything right now <yawn><yawn><yawn><yawn><yawn><yawn>
You do have to admit it's a cute lead in though


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to Amanda and Dasher. I can't believe I know them both!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Amanda and Dasher! He looks so handsome!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys are the best!!! I will say I yelled but at least I waited till we got BOW though! And then all the great club members shared in my excitement and took tons of pictures for me. Let's just say the handler next to me was a little annoyed but that there was so much attention but if you are in the ring with Dasherman, you have to be prepared to be next to a star- he is a California baby!

I left the ring to immediately call Kathy too! I wanted to share the excitement with her! Thanks Kathy- He rocked em and hopefully next time too!

I didn't cry this time but I was shaking, I couldn't hold up my ribbons well! Dasher does really well and he doesn't seem to get stressed at this situations even with me at the end of the lead. In fact when we went in for breed, he was zooming around the ring and doing his show prance very well! He cares more about getting getting someone to play with him while he is at the show than being stressed. Maybe all those forum playdates helped with socialization! 

Then when we got home, I opened the crate and he ran so hard to find Belle and Dora and went nuts. Then he did RLH's thru the backyard. He eventually crashed pretty hard and didn't move for awhile. Standing and looking pretty is hard work!

Kimberly- thanks for the round of applause but keep your hands on the wheel!
Jan- Maybe you and Steve need to have a nice night out soon


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda, 

Congratulations to you and your truly gorgeous Dasherman!

Quite an accomplishment for both of you. :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:  

 Congratulations, my friend! You two are awesome! I'm only sad I wasn't there with you to celebrate *sniff*


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Amanda and Dasher!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATS TO DASHER AND AMANDA
WHAT AN EXCITING WEEKEND FOR BOTH OF YOU.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*:whoo: Omg, how exciting for you Amanda!! I'm soooooo happy for you. *


Make your own Glitter Graphics

*That photo of Dasher is just beautiful! Lina and her friend just loved getting to hold him for a bit in Richmond. He's a joy to watch and you do a great job of showing him, my friend! :whoo:*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly!!!!! ound: Get those hands back on the wheel, girl !! :brick: LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasherman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! How wonderful and now you know how much fun it is and how easy it is to get hooked on showing our babies. Great job and here is to lots more of those fun ring experiences. Way to go.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher!! That is awesome, what a great win!!! 

PS He is looking mighty handsome.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda and dasher, well done!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Dasher pics!*

Okay I received some of the pictures so I have to share with all of you who were so sweet! I have to say the last one is my favorite. This is when we went in for BOB. When I first went to watch Vallee at a show, I asked David (her teammate!) how do I teach my dog to walk out in front like that. David told me that is something that comes natural to some dogs. Well look who has it.... my BIG MAN!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Amanda, you guys look wonderful together thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job Amanda!

Both you and Dasher look fantastic, what a terrific accomplishment!

:whoo::cheer2:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow how exciting!!!!!

Congratulations!! :first:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! PICTURES!hoto:hoto:
I'm thrilled to see you posted pictures! That Dasher is quite a handsome guy!:thumb::whoo::clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the pictures. You Big Man is a handsome guy. Congrats.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures!!! I too love that last one, look how he holds his head with such presence, just like his Auntie Vallee!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> He cares more about getting getting someone to play with him while he is at the show than being stressed. Kimberly- thanks for the round of applause but keep your hands on the wheel!
> Jan- Maybe you and Steve need to have a nice night out soon


What a great show attitude Amanda!! My mind is dancing for you 
No kidding Kimberly....it would have been funny to see but only if I'm not driving next to you at the time :biggrin1:
We'll have time out...it will just have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What great pictures!!! Congratulations again Amanda and Kathy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Love those pics


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

HOORAY!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda and Dash!!!
I can't believe how grown up he looks, he looked so much younger just a month ago.

Keep up the wonderful work girlie!
We're all proud of you and the Dashman!

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!!! You look so happy in the pictures and Dasher is so handsome. I love the last picture of him prancing in the ring!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the pix! Your smile says it all :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm so sorry I missed this! CONGRATS to you both! I'm sure that Dasher and you deserve it way more than you give yourself credit for.  Oh and I love the pix... you both look very happy with your accomplishment.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great pics Amanda. You both look so proud! Little Dash grew up!
Carole


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay!!!! Congrats Amanda and Dasher. :whoo: 
You look sooo happy (and rightfully so)!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats Amanda! You two make a great pair. There is nothing like that first major!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pics of you and Dash, Amanda! He looks confident and happy to be there, so you are doing a great job, Mom. :biggrin1: CONGRATS again!!!!! :whoo:


----------

